# Dairy Queen commercial....



## JimD (Apr 23, 2011)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/-VtH5xdbMtU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


:bunnydance:


----------



## nermal71 (Apr 24, 2011)

I LOVE this commercial


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 24, 2011)

:biggrin2: cute!


----------



## LindyS (Apr 24, 2011)

Dang my husband would be soooo happy!!!


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 24, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 2, 2011)

I posted that for all my harlequin people on my facebook... they sure look like a harlie and a dutch.


----------



## kuniklos (May 2, 2011)

I think my fiance would shave more often if we had a pair of those!


----------



## countrybuns (May 2, 2011)

My husband asked me to train our bunnies to do that


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 2, 2011)

My bunny would nibble the hair on my head when I lay on the floor with her. Not sure if she would shave me though. :biggrin:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 2, 2011)

So not only are they great cooks (bunnies make excellent stew), but, they can shave you too. I'm going to have a long talk with my lazy, do nothing, lay around rabbits.


----------



## Nela (May 3, 2011)

I don't get it...

:embarrassed:


----------

